# Cocoa Powder



## Dooley (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone used Cocoa Powder (such as Hershey's unsweetened Cocoa - which is 100% cocoa) in the soap?  

I was thinking about how this would work out.  It would give a nice chocolate aroma, and would also make the soap a chocolate-brown color.

Has anyone had any success with this?


----------



## sarahjane (May 2, 2008)

Oh yes, all the time!  Just don't add too much or your lather will be brown.


----------



## chlobue (May 2, 2008)

coco powder

How much per # does everyone use???


----------



## antella (May 2, 2008)

Well, it's difficult to say how much per lb when your scent might go brown, too.  If it does you could end up with way too dark of bars.

There's no scent from the cocoa powder in cured soap.  Not even with cocoa butter.  You have to use some scent to get a lasting chocolate smell.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Dooley said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Cocoa Powder (such as Hershey's unsweetened Cocoa - which is 100% cocoa) in the soap?
> 
> I was thinking about how this would work out.  It would give a nice chocolate aroma, and would also make the soap a chocolate-brown color.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with this?



Susan's Soaps had a soap that contained this ingredient.  It is really cool.  I would use a ratio that you would use for oatmeal.  It would be cool swirled.  You could to half vanilla or mint and the other half with cocoa


----------



## IanT (May 2, 2008)

Dooley said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Cocoa Powder (such as Hershey's unsweetened Cocoa - which is 100% cocoa) in the soap?
> 
> I was thinking about how this would work out.  It would give a nice chocolate aroma, and would also make the soap a chocolate-brown color.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with this?


Hey Dooley! Funny you ask that because I JUST made a batch using it... I used 1.5 tsp/lb, although you could probably use 1tsp/lb (I will next time)... here is a thread with pics if you want to have a look! you can definitely detect a faint smell of chocolate (makes me hungry when i wash with it lol)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3814


----------



## happyday (May 2, 2008)

I have a recipe that uses cocoa butter and coconut milk with cocoa powder added for a chocolate-colored swirl.  I use peppermint EO for the scent at 1 oz PPO.  Everyone swears that they can smell the chocolate, but I suspect it's the psychological effect because of how it looks.  I also do it with an almond FO, and everybody still says they can smell the chocolate.  Bet if it was pink, the chocolate scent wouldn't even enter their minds.

The first time I made soap with cocoa powder, I got carried away and dumped a heaping TBSP into about 8 oz of soap, then swirled with another 12 oz.  After several months cure the lather is white, but the soap leaves chocolate drips on the shower ledge.


----------



## mandolyn (May 5, 2008)

I've used cocoa powder twice. Sorry, I'm one of those a dash of this a pinch of that when it comes to coloring. It's gonna bite me some day, I know.

I really didn't like the results. If I was doing a cocoa smelling soap, I'd say do it!!!! I used it with a different scent, & I can always detect a whiff of cocoa under my main scent. They don't go well together.

I'd say make sure you coordinate your scents with the cocoa. A little bit goes a long way. Both times, I ended up with soap with brown suds. 'Course, you probably already know that. I was a bit dense about it.


----------



## IanT (May 5, 2008)

I think the cocoa was real nice on the skin though..I didnt mind the brownish suds...my skin felt real soft after the shower though... not sure of cocoas effect on the skin??


----------



## mcleodnaturals (May 6, 2008)

I just made a "Mocha Java" soap with coffee to deodorize and cocoa to add that mocha smell to it.  I made a 5lb batch, using 5 tbsp of finely ground coffee, 3 tbsp of pure cocoa and 3 tbsp of sugar for some extra lather.  I can definately smell the chocolate smell and the coffee too, I think it's a great combo!  Next time I'm going to go for 5 tbsp of cocoa in a 5 lb batch just to up the scent that little bit.


----------



## Anglezarke (Dec 8, 2018)

I have just made a 1kg batch of soap to a Melinda Coss recipe that called for 100g cocoa, now 10 percent of oils sounded way too much.  So I made CPHP and at gel I added 50g.  Honestly it has worked absolutely fine, yes it's very brown and smells chocolatey as you would expect, but it's got great slip.  Melinda's Bentonite recipe called for 100g clay for 1kg of oils and that worked great too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 8, 2018)

Anglezarke said:


> I have just made a 1kg batch of soap to a Melinda Coss recipe that called for 100g cocoa, now 10 percent of oils sounded way too much.  So I made CPHP and at gel I added 50g.  Honestly it has worked absolutely fine, yes it's very brown and smells chocolatey as you would expect, but it's got great slip.  Melinda's Bentonite recipe called for 100g clay for 1kg of oils and that worked great too.



This post is 10 years old. The OP hasn’t been here in years.


----------

